# Psoriasis on foreskin?



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a first time poster on CAC, although long time lurker and everyone here is so knowledgeable, I'm hoping I can get some help regarding my husband's penis. Sorry if this is long but bear with me.

Some background, both FIL and SIL have diagnosed psoriasis. DH has, what we always assumed to be psoriasis on his scalp and eyebrows, scaly white patches that flake off in pencil eraser sized flakes.

A few years ago he developed a similar patch on the inside of his foreskin and a corresponding patch on his glans. The patch on his glans, of course, stays moist and is basically just a slightly white patch. The patch on his foreskin is dry and flaky.

This never caused a problem (we used condoms) until recently, and by recently, I mean yesterday, when we tossed the condoms in an effort to start TTC. Sorry if this is TMI, yesterday morning after some rather fast nookie with no foreplay, the dry patch began to bleed in spots and DH was quite sore. 12 hours later, he was willing to give it a go again. He assumed that the earlier problem was due to lack of natural lubrication. But after an attempt with much natural lubrication, he was still slightly bloody and in enough pain to allow me to post about his penis on a message board.

If you read through all that, thank you and I hope it all makes sense.

I'm hoping someone can advise something to apply to the dry patch to help clear it up that won't hurt his parts or mine. Or should we just stick with artificial lubes?

Note: DH is very shy and hates doctors and so is hoping we can treat this at home.

Thanks again!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

That sounds like a yeast infection to me. Have you tried probiotics or Monistat/Lotrimin?


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:

Psoriasis: most commonly affects other parts of the body, particularly the knees, elbows and scalp, but occasionally first appears on the penis, usually on the glans or inner surface of the foreskin. Psoriasis appears as thickened red papules or plaques with a well-defined edge. In uncircumcised men, and at other sites, it has a scaly surface. It rarely causes irritation. It is caused by an abnormality of skin production and can be inherited. It is unsightly, but rarely serious. There are a number of effective treatments available, such as steroid creams and calcipotriol cream (Dovonex).
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/menshealt...onthepenis.htm

There's a start. Is that what they look like, the description here?


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

Excellent, thank you so much. That link is really helpful, I'm sending it to DH right now.


----------



## Trillian (Nov 21, 2006)

It is certainly possible to have psoriasis on the penis. My DH occasionally has patches on the glans (he is circ'd). I don't think he uses any medications on it (though he uses hydrocortisone cream elsewhere). We use artificial lube sometimes and it helps.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

No advice on the penis psoriasis (ouch!







) but since you're TTC, you should look into Pre-seed, the only lubricant that's sperm-friendly (it's more like EWCM).


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm glad you got the answer you were looking for. I just wanted to add that the book Healing Psoriasis: The Natural Alternative is an excellent book if you don't already own it.
(http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Psoria...3727478&sr=8-1)

My dad has had really bad psoriasis for years, and it is going away slowly but surely since starting this plan several months ago(not to mention the 30+ lbs he has lost). I have psoriasis also, to a much lesser degree, and I have started eliminating tomatoes from my diet - the most toxic of foods for psoriatics . Just doing that has already made a difference. When I get my butt in gear, I will follow the plan more closely to hopefully knock it out completely before it gets as bad as my dad's. One can cure psoriasis if they are willing to make the nutritional changes.


----------



## Dave2GA (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, psoriasis does occur on the penis. A number of lesions do. You can Google <dermatology atlas> and find all sorts of pictures. You may want to look up lichen planus, which also occurs on the glans. An urologist or dermatologist should be able to help.


----------

